# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Προσάραξη του Bulk Carrier Los Llanitos στο Μεξικό

## Nautilia News

*Ο τυφώνας "Πατρίτσια" έριξε στα βράχια Bulk Carrier (video)*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες απάντλησης καυσίμων από το Bulk Carrier που προσάραξε στο Μεξικό*

----------

